# kiwi moving to Italy



## red34

Im not sure if I am posting in the right thread. I am looking at moving to the Amalfi Coast in 2014 and need long term accommodation


----------



## topcat83

red34 said:


> Im not sure if I am posting in the right thread. I am looking at moving to the Amalfi Coast in 2014 and need long term accommodation


Hi there - I'd put your posts on the Italy forum - Italy Expat Forum for Expats Living in Italy - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad 
Make sure you read the http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html first though, as you won't be able to advertise for a job there directly. But they may be able to point you towards some agents or websites that could help in the hunt.


----------

